
Ticketmaster Data Breach - avianlyric
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2018/jun/27/identity-theft-warning-after-major-data-breach-at-ticketmaster
======
vivan
Lots of card payment details leaked in this one - a lot of the articles are
trying to downplay it, but it is clear that these details _were_ leaked and
_were_ used for fraud.

Monzo did a good writeup on it:
[https://monzo.com/blog/2018/06/28/ticketmaster-
breach/](https://monzo.com/blog/2018/06/28/ticketmaster-breach/)

------
finnjohnsen2
Ticketmaster will feel the force of GDPR on this one. I'll be interesting to
see how it plays out.

~~~
rlpb
It seems that the breach took place before the GDPR was in force.

~~~
finnjohnsen2
No, not entirely. According to the e-mail I got; the breech affected logins
happening between February and 23 June of this year. GDPR kicked in on the
25th of May.

But I'm no lawyer, so I'm not sure how it plays when stuff hits the fan before
the law comes into effect.

Let's get some popcorn.

